# Opinions on possible purchase of these two does.



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am curious what you all think -

I am thinking about purchasing these two does. Both are bred by a blue eyed AGS/ADGA buck.

I am attaching the does pics, pics of their 2007 babies, and their pedigree. Please tell me what you think.

Willow was a first time freshner with triplets and Susie was a second time freshner with twins first time, and trips this time.

Thanks - I kinda need to know now, as it is a good deal with one doe back from each of the girls if I purchase them together.

Susie Q - Doe to possibly purchase


Willow - Doe to possibly purchase


Triplets from first freshner Willow in '07


Susie Q '07 buckling


Susie Q '07 Doeling


Susie Q '07 Doeling


Willow's pedigree is found at http://www.geocities.com/wl7cka/Sandy_H ... ow_Way.htm

Susie Q's pedigree is found at http://www.geocities.com/wl7cka/SusieQ.htm

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i am not sure which goats are the ones you are looking at. there are several with no identification by you on who they are etc. that would help


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

those kids are gorgeous but I don't know anything about dairy goats...I think I would get them though


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When you click on the picture it has a distinction on who is who in the pic. I am sorry, I didn't realize that the text I typed for each pic did not show till trhe pic was opened 

The very first pic is Susie Q - The second pic is Willow. These are the two that I am looking at to purchase. the other pics are the babies from these girls this year.

I am going to go in and edit the original post to denote them all better.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say YES!!! They have really nice pedigrees!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me say it again.... AWESOME pedigrees. VERY nice lines. I absoulutly LOVE Buckweat Honey. Are the two does sisters? Or did you accidently post the same ped twice??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I accidently posted it twice - I will fix it right now!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Love Susie Q's as well! Midsummersnitedream is absoulutly gorgeous. I would say you can't go wrong with those genetics!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

http://twincreeksfarm.com/MCHMidsumernitedream.htm That is the link to Mudsummersnitedream She is now a MCH/PGCH and an excellent


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

http://twincreeksfarm.com/mch_midsumern ... ghters.htm The second doe down is Susie's Sire's full sister.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now it is coming up with the money!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL isn't it always!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

And at Christmas time - OUCH!

I would just hate to pass up this deal!!!!!!!

I just spoke to the owner, and she said that Susie Q is an awesome milker also, and that she did not milk Willow.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

FSJHFKJHSF I was going to buy them. Hahah that's so funny. Maybe you'll sell me/trade me one of their babies. Since my mom says "NO MORE ADULT GOATS!.... yet"

Good luck and I'd say yes get them. They are really sweet and their owner says their easy milkers.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Actually both have nice pedigrees. Can't tell much about Suzy Q's confirmation in that picture, but Willow is very nice. Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara, 

If you can - give me a call. I will PM you my phone number. I was thinking about something.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If it were me, I'd say get them!! I love the gold color on the second doe and the first looks good too. Awesome pedigrees, good kidding history, is hubby on board with you or will it be a surprise...lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby knows NOTHING!!!! - :twisted: :ROFL: :twisted: :ROFL:

I am not saying anything till I know for sure. He said that if I "swap" out then I am ok - meaning I have to sell 2 to bring 2 home. But if they are prego already - oooops sorry hunny - LOL~


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

who are you going to sell? I can't think of selling anyone so I am "stuck" with the number I have. 

My mom put the limit at 2 - lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to sell one of my wethers - if not 2, as I have 4 - but the other two I would never get rid of as they are my new ones. 

I really only want to get rid of the 1 wether and the doe that I was asking if she was prego the other day. She is not friendly, and not registered. She would make a good clearing pet goat or a friend to another goat.

I would also mabey part with the caramel colored pygmy.

Right now the only registered goats that I have are the 2 bucks. I need some does badly.

As much as I don't want to get rid of Daisy, the one that is due anyday, I may let her go back to her previous owner, as she really would like her back. So, we will see.

I wish I could just keep adding goats and not get rid of any! LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> I wish I could just keep adding goats and not get rid of any! LOL!


ME TOO!!!


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Both have time tested bloodlines. Can't tell anything on Sue but her kids look wide and long bodied. Don't know if that's just the photo or if they are realistic shots. Looks like the white/black spotted kid has very good rear angulation.
Willow is nice and level and appears long too. Might want to see more sharpness on her but it's just one photo - hard to assess.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

good luck to you. I haven't been forced to sell any goats yet. My hubby knows that having them makes me happy so he hasn't asked me to sell any. He just asks me to wait on getting anymore until next year.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so hubby said no to purchasing these girls right now. But I did get a phone message from the owner of them last week that she is no longer honoring the deal and would like 250 each for them plus a kid back.

Now I got an email from her today that she is willing to sell Susie Q for 75 with a kid back this year and a kid the following year from a different sire - what do you all think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it is a no go with me - to many changes in her mind and NO I wouldn't give a kid back each year - that sets you back way to much!!!!

Nope don't do it


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is what I thought when I got the message that she was no longer going to honor the deal. Just seemed real flighty to me, and now this. I could understand if she wanted one back this year, but then bred to one of my boys or pay a stud fee for someone else and she would get pick both years? What if Susie only had one kid each year?

I agree Stacey. I would rather pay 150 or so for her and give 1 or no kids back.

I understand that she has some medical issues, and needs the money - as it says that on her website and she has told me this, but I am worried that if I did do it, that it would be a mind change again. You know what I mean?


----------



## goatstafson (Nov 20, 2007)

I tried to purchase these two does last spring and the price kept changing on me too. She was slow to return calls and then kept sending me emails that didn't match the phone messages. Additionally, she wouldn't let me come out to her farm. Ultimately, I gave up! 

They look like really nice goats, but I was so concerned about the strangeness of the whole situation


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree Liz. I am not going to purchase them. I would have REALLY liked to get ahold of Willow, but now she is wanting 250 plus a kid just for willow. Then when she called and left me the message, she said that she may keep willow when the babies are born.

I just can't handle all the changes. I can see one change - but these extremes are a little much for me.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking what is the seller's website? 

Yeah, I am the same way. When they make too many changes like that I just back away. I went to look at a few Pygmies the other day. The lady told me over the phone that she was wanting to sale the entire herd except for 3 and that she only had 4 Bucks and the rest were Does (35 in all for sale). I get out there and she has almost 20 Bucks... and then the price on the Does DOUBLED!! I just told her thank you, and we left. That is really rediculous to have someone drive all the way out to your place and then double the price on the goats once they get there.

Anyways, sorry you missed out on those two girls, but I would have done the same thing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi - I sent you a pm


----------

